# Hey I'm new - looking for some advice



## lmustoe (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi

I have been married for 3.5 years & with my husband for 13 years.
We have a wonderful marriage and relationship and love each other very much.

I wanted to ask what people do to keep the spark in their relationship as we have just moved house and have a 17 month old son so I would love to add a bit of sparkle back into our lives.

Thanks in advance

:scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead:


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Gotta keep dating each other, forever!


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Make the effort to go on date nights ideally 1 x week, even if it's to the grocery store and starbucks.

I have found that reading A LOT about marriage and men's sexual needs have helped me grow into a better wife. Husband's aren't going to really open up and talk about that kind of thing..Marriage books always have positives suggestions for keeping the marriage bed pure and being able to avoid temptation.

So happy to hear of your baby boy!! Be careful though sometimes as women we can put the child above the daddy to much. Always lift up and respect your DH.

Sounds like your off to a great start and welcome to TAM!!! Lot's of great people on here!!


----------



## Bushman1972 (Dec 30, 2013)

over20 said:


> So happy to hear of your baby boy!! Be careful though sometimes as women we can put the child above the daddy to much. Always lift up and respect your DH.
> 
> Sounds like your off to a great start and welcome to TAM!!! Lot's of great people on here!!


Congrats on the Bub. But take serious heed of the putting the child above the DH. That was definitely a factor in my separation

I hope I am one of the great people btw .


----------

